# Fatih's Demon V8



## fth79 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I' m Fatih from Turkey. It very good to be here. I was walking around for a long time. I tried to read every threads. First of all my English is not good for engineering. Sorry about that. 

I purchased Demon v8's plans. This is my first experience with engines. I have a good enough shop and i think i can achieve to built it up. I have build several scale ship models. 

I will add my shop photos. 

I have a very important question. I want to built it bigger than plans. I don' t know how can i say " double size" )

Is it a true way to make it bigger or may i face with problems with dimensions or sizes etc. 

I just think i calculate all measurements times 2 and i find the dimension. 

Would you please help about that. After your guidances i will start up tomorrow. 

Thank you,

Fatih


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 28, 2015)

fth79 said:


> I have a very important question. I want to built it bigger than plans. I don' t know how can i say " double size" )



HI good engine project since it's you're first engine  build
I would stick to the plans and instructions from Steve. This way
if something goes wrong Steve will guide you . As your build goes
you could see clearance and how it fits and from there do the math
to double the size.

enjoy


----------



## fth79 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you for your comment. 

I think i will start on monday to the project. I working on re-adjust my shop. Here are some photos of new milling machine and lathe DRO. The firm guy working on lathe. The milling Dro has finished View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1440851937.588501.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1440851958.144952.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1440851989.392264.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1440852025.817712.jpg


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 29, 2015)

Doubling the plans is the easy part. Then you will need to find bearings, springs, gears, seals etc. Going double you will have a good chance of finding 2x purchased parts. Its very possible if you plan ahead and verify part availability before you start.


----------



## fth79 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi steve,

Thank you very much for your help. I purchased plans from minicastings.com. I think the plans belongs to you  

I have to study plans very well. I' m not a engineer so it is very hard to read them )


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 29, 2015)

If you have any questions i can be reached at [email protected].  i also have about 500 pictures so if you have problems visualizing something i can send pix.


----------



## fth79 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Steve,

You are very kind thank you very much. I will email the plans if it is possible would you please check them if they are full or not. 

Fatih


----------



## fth79 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi everyone,

There is a little bit progress in my workshop. View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441395730.885956.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441395750.393826.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441395764.616785.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441395777.340583.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441395790.262404.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441395804.185714.jpg


----------



## Swifty (Sep 4, 2015)

It looks like you have a well equiped and set up workshop there, plenty of tool holders for the lathe.

Paul.


----------



## fth79 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you Paul. I have more things for lathe and milling machine. I will post update photos tomorrow.


----------



## gus (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Fatih,

You have best new machineshop I have ever seen. From the looks of it,you must be a veteran machinist from the range of tools on displayed.

Warm Welcome from faraway Singapore.


----------



## fth79 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Gus,

Thank you very much for your kind words. I' m not a veteran  actually im new in engines. 

Here some progress on my shop. Almost done  View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819202.679315.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819217.870234.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819241.265274.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819261.828676.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819280.068675.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819298.028829.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819326.641495.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819360.158067.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819398.508247.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819476.530394.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819491.521235.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819511.231191.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819542.177064.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819573.159437.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819597.924332.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819612.946276.jpg


----------



## fth79 (Sep 9, 2015)

Some more pics View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819694.855688.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819714.212520.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819726.267889.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819744.377438.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819759.169267.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819780.313012.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1441819792.485973.jpg


----------



## kvom (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi,

5 years ago I visited Istanbul and met up with a forum member there.  Here's a thread I reported:  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=10107

Unfortunately Erdem seems to have dropped off the forum, but perhaps he's still around and would be a good source of info/assistance if you recognize him from the photo.  You didn't say where in Turkey you live.

Kirk


----------



## pkastagehand (Sep 9, 2015)

I think a few of us over hear might be having envy over your shop.  Looks so neat and clean and well equipped and very light...

Mine is a dark dingy room in my old basement (house from 1895) that was once the coal storage room.  And I can't get my milling machine down there so it is at another location.


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks more like show room than a shop. Very nicely done and an envy to me for sure.th_wavth_wavth_wav

Ron


----------



## Swifty (Sep 9, 2015)

Amazing workshop, I'm getting the feeling that I must clean and sort my work area as you are putting me to shame.

Paul.


----------



## fth79 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,





5 years ago I visited Istanbul and met up with a forum member there.  Here's a thread I reported:  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=10107





Unfortunately Erdem seems to have dropped off the forum, but perhaps he's still around and would be a good source of info/assistance if you recognize him from the photo.  You didn't say where in Turkey you live.





Kirk

Hi Kirk,

I don't know him but there is a famous radio guy i think he could be. Did he say he has a partner as Cenk ?


----------



## fth79 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you very much guys for your kind words. I cannot work in a messy or dirty area  thank you very much warm welcoming again.


----------



## kvom (Sep 10, 2015)

Erdem has/had a radio show, so he may be the one.  You might try to contact him to see.


----------



## RiekieRhino (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice workshop. Can't wait to see when you start the build on the demon v8


----------



## fth79 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you very much. If i find enough time i will start.


----------



## erdem (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Kirk. How are you? It's been a long time and i miss you 

I saw my name and Fatih's amazing shop here by chance. I can not work that much for a long time unfortunately. I still have a shop but it's smaller than the old one.

Fatih Bey selam. Tahmin etti&#287;iniz gibi Cenk Erdem ikilisinin Erdem olan&#305; ben 

Uzun zamand&#305;r bu hobi ile eskisi gibi ilgilenemiyorum. Ancak 5-6 y&#305;l kadar önce çok daha yo&#287;un olarak atölyemde çe&#351;itli makineler yapt&#305;m. Daha sonra atölyemi kapatmak ve küçültmek durumunda kald&#305;m. Hala bir torna tezgah&#305;m var. Zaman zaman ellerimi ya&#287;l&#305;yorum. Sizi tebrik ederim. Ben u&#287;ra&#351;&#305;rken Türkiyede bu hobi ile ilgilenen kimse yoktu. Kirk ile buradan tan&#305;&#351;&#305;yoruz ve &#304;stanbula geldi&#287;inde güzel bir gün geçirmi&#351;tik. E&#287;er isterseniz [email protected] üzerinden de görü&#351;ebiliriz. 

Best Regards


----------



## kvom (Sep 16, 2015)

It's cool if you guys can hook up.  Hope to see Istanbul again someday.  It's a fascinating city.


----------



## fth79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Erdem,

It is good to see you here &#128515; I was listening your program tonight  i will email you.


----------



## fth79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Kirk,

I think we can  also you should see the Palandoken Mountains, east of Turkey. Of course in winter. I always welcome you and other model makers.


----------



## Goldflash (Sep 16, 2015)

Greetings From New Zealand . Visited Turkey about 12 years ago on business and fell in love with your country. One day I will return.


----------



## fth79 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Goldflash,

You are always welcome to our country.


----------



## devrimcamoglu (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Fatih, nice to see more Turkish members here. Welcome, and I am curious about your engine. Is it your first project?


----------



## fth79 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Devrim,

Thank you for warm welcome. I saw your impressive Works and i like them very much. Yes this is my first Project. Actually, after a lot of research here i decided to delay it as third or fourth Project.


----------



## devrimcamoglu (Nov 2, 2015)

fth79 said:


> Hi Devrim,
> 
> Thank you for warm welcome. I saw your impressive Works and i like them very much. Yes this is my first Project. Actually, after a lot of research here i decided to delay it as third or fourth Project.



Hi again Fatih!

Firstly, I have to say that, your shop is amazing and really well equipped. I hope you will make nice engines on there. Thanks for your nice words about my works and as I mentioned before, I am waiting you impatiently to making and finalizing v8 engine. It seems, process will be interesting if you can take photos about process steps.

If you think to come to Istanbul or Gebze districts, please tell me. I will be pleased to meet you. Also I am giving you my mail address below, you can ask or tell everything about machining or other issues to me. (Biliyorsun, burada çok az bu hobi ile u&#287;ra&#351;an insan var.)

[email protected]

&#350;imdilik Ho&#351;çakal , Sincerely,

Devrim Çamoglu


----------



## RiekieRhino (Dec 3, 2015)

Any progress on the build


----------



## 1dbweldor (Jan 2, 2016)

That shop looks more like the retail places I buy tools than a work shop. One things for sure, You would never mistake his shop for mine.


----------



## bazmak (Jan 3, 2016)

What a beautiful workshop,if you call it that.Its more like a dream showroom
If you want to scale up its not difficult,i have done it many times
Scale up all dims by the % you want then you have to nudge up or down
shafts and bearing etc to suit tooling.Fixings can also be nudged up or down to
availability.Thread form is unimportant try to keep to std threads.Metric or imperial and to suit your tooling.First thing i start with is bearings then work around them.Main thing is to keep track of all changes and dims,i usually
keep 2 sets of drawings.Do not be afraid,attack and keep us posted
Dont forget if you size up X2 then matl volume is X8   Regards Barry


----------



## bazmak (Jan 3, 2016)

Only think i think is missing from your shop is chips


----------

